# Central Boiler vs Nature's Comfort



## lmcdill (Feb 28, 2010)

I am in the process of researching for a OWB. Will be heating a 2400 sqft house, DHW and a future two car garage. I live in Kansas and dealers for any brand are limited. There are two that are within a two hour drive and they are for Central Boiler or Nature's Comfort. I do believe that CB would be higher in price and of course one is natural draft and the other is forced. I have read threads about people's opinions on this topic. There seems to be a fair amount of opinions on CB, but can't find as much on NC. Anybody have any opinions on NC? Which brand would you choose? Tough decision that affects a lot of money! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 1, 2010)

Do a search...I can say my CB has functioned virtually flawlessly, been in service 2 years. 

More improtant than brand choices is your system design. Do a heat loss on all structures....And that doesn't mean spending the most money, it's taking the time to design things right, not letting your dealer sell you a boiler/system strictly based on your square footage.


----------



## varna (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you looked here: http://www.**************************/forum/

Some user info on several brands.


----------



## derwood91 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Nature's comfort NC175. While I am satisfied with it, i will also say that it is not near the quality stove of a Central Boiler. Central Boilers hold a lot more water, insulated better and just simply designed better. They cost more $$$. My Natures Comfort is a very simple stove. I've had to make a few improvements but it meets my needs. I think you're looking at the differences between a Ford and a Lincoln.


----------



## gwiley (Mar 1, 2010)

CB can be either forced draft or natural draft - the forced draft is an add on. Personally, I recommend the forced draft - it sucks seriously to find a pile of not really started logs where you expected to find a raging inferno.

The forced draft is particularly helpful if you have other folks tending the furnace when you are away - folks who might be as conscientious about how it is loaded or who might grab some wet/green stuff without realizing it.


----------



## milkie62 (Mar 1, 2010)

Over 10 yrs with my CB and absolutely no issues.Even when it is below zero the snow never melts off the sides or roof--proof of the insulation qualities.I heat close to 3600 sq ft with it along with all my domestic water.I use about 9 cord of pine/poplar per season and I only have to clean the ashes 2-3 times per year.


----------



## mikenc (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had a NCB-175 for a year. Works fine for me. I went with it instead of CB because of price difference. I personally think CB's are the Cadillac of OWB. Friend of mine has CB, really likes it. I have burned approx 6 cord 4x4x8 so far this year.
Every which one you choose be sure it is sized big enough for your btu load. Knowing what I know now I would probably have went with NCB-250 if I had it to do over.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 3, 2010)

My uncle uses two of CB's largest units, over 800 gallon water jackets to heat four 40X400' poultry houses. The quality has been outstanding, I realize it's a lot different than a house unit, but if they can burn a face cord a day plus keeping the water at 185 day in day out and not have issues, I'd think their house size units would be the same great quality. I keep flip flopping back and forth between a high effiecncy stove like pacific energy and a smoke dragon. Being a wood seller, the amount of wood the smoke dragons can go through is a little scary.


----------



## Fishhead (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a NC175 and have zero problems. I skirted mine in on the bottom and insulated underneath it. Seems to burn a fair amount of wood but its only my 2nd year with an OWB. 8 cord of mixed junk wood so far alot of pine and poplar.


----------



## lmcdill (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies. Fishhead what did you use for insulating the bottom and for the skirting?
Mikenc and Fishhead how many sqft are you guys heating with yours?


----------



## Fishhead (Mar 4, 2010)

I set my stove on a concrete pad and then i installed angle iron around the stove n the concrete and just used the same kind of tin siding for the sides and thicker alluminum sheet for the front and back. I used paperless fiberglass and held it up to the bottom of the stove with 4x4's and 2x4's. I'm heating 2500 sqft.


----------



## Fishhead (Mar 4, 2010)

Another good tip. When I installed my slab I incorporated a 6" step into the slab measured out to where the front of the stove is so your more level with the door when loading it. Also so your not so humped over shoving in heavy wood.


----------



## mikenc (Mar 5, 2010)

lmcdill said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. Fishhead what did you use for insulating the bottom and for the skirting?
> Mikenc and Fishhead how many sqft are you guys heating with yours?



I am heating 3600 sq ft when I heat my basement. Only heat basement to 65-70. I insulated bottom of my stove with 2" rigid foam insulation and closed in with metal siding. Also like fishhead I raised my owb on concrete pad. I used 4" cap blocks. Makes it easier to load (personal opinion)Like the ash pan that comes on NCB to. No fancy controls. From what I have heard they have made improvements to NCB since I bought mine.Have mine set at 150 deg. and has worked fine.


----------

